# Motherboard continuous beep, no display.



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

My pc has been working for about 3 years perfectly, but since I bought a new videocard and power supply and tried to install them my pc keeps beeping and I get no display when I plug in the power. I tried putting back the old card and power supply but I get the same results. I tried everything. I tried removing the memory but I still the same beep. All the cables are plugged in correctly so it can't be that. I also replaced the CMOS battery.

I think there might be somethign with my processor, because when I removed it the sound disappeared but I still got no display

I've searched the whole internet for an answer but I can't find one.

Specs:
- Intel Core Quad Q9300
- 3 GB DDR2
- Nvidia Geforce 9500GT(Old graphics card)(New one is a GTX 560 Ti)
- Old power supply was 300w, new one is 500w.
- Motherboard: Stingray PTS73

I hope someone can help me


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
You need to be at 750W minimum with a good quality PSU for a 560 ti.
Clear the CMOS and then try your old GPU & PSU.


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

ModXstream Pro is the brand of my new PSU.

I already cleared the CMOS and tried with my old gpu and psu but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove all the RAM, boot and listen for Mobo beeps. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

When you boot up does the hard drive access light continually flicker or does it do one qiuck flick on and then go out permanently?

Have you tried using one stick of ram at time in the first slot and see if it boots try the other slots with one stick of ram if no joy in the first slot.

Also if ram does not work in any slots use a stick of ram from another machine which is compatable with the motherboard and is known to be working, better still if you have a spare stick of ram lying around try that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a 500w psu is not good enough for a 560Ti. If it turns out you have a motherboard problem it is most likely caused by underpowering your system with that new gpu install and the 500w psu.


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

When I start it up now I don't hear any beeps anymore but my display still doesn't work.

I tried putting in 1 ram at the time and replaced them but still the same problem.

And yes the hard drive light goes on, off then on again for 3 seconds and then it goes off permanently/


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> a 500w psu is not good enough for a 560Ti. If it turns out you have a motherboard problem it is most likely caused by underpowering your system with that new gpu install and the 500w psu.


The box say's it needs 550w and my PSU can handle up to 500. But I tried with my old 9500GT and it gives the same results.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Add 30% to the 550W.
Have you tried booting with no RAM?


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Add 30% to the 550W.
> Have you tried booting with no RAM?


Yes still no display.

Also, what's the result if you run a 550w+ graphics card on a 500w PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you get any beeps with no RAM?



Tyree said:


> Remove all the RAM, boot and listen for Mobo beeps. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Do you get any beeps with no RAM?


No beeps


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tested the old gpu and psu in another machine to see if they work.

Also test the cpu in another machine with a motherboard that supports the Intel Core Quad Q9300 cpu.

If they work then your motherboard has gone IMO.


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Have you tested the old gpu and psu in another machine to see if they work.
> 
> Also test the cpu in another machine with a motherboard that supports the Intel Core Quad Q9300 cpu.
> 
> If they work then your motherboard has gone IMO.


I tested the old gpu and psu and they both work. I think it might be my CPU so i'm just going to buy a new one. I'm trying to figure out what caused it to break. Can it be because I didn't use thermal paste when i reassebled it? Or because my PSU couldn't handle the graphics card?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not using thermal paste would be a problem because it helps to transfer heat from cpu to heatsink and fan to be cooled and help cool your cpu to prevent overheating.

Thermal paste should always be used artic silver is what i and many others on here use.

If your cpu on it's own had gone i would still expect to hear the fans going round connected to your motherboard is that happening or are fans not running?

No beep would suggest motherboard but testing the cpu in another machine will confirm cpu failure but you need to use thermal paste. You will need to clean off any old paste from the heatsink and make sure the surface is dry before testing the cpu with a thin layer of thermal paste on it placed in the middle and use something like a credit card to spread over the top of the cpu or use heatsink to spread across cpu.

Your new psu was the minimum spec 500W to run that new gpu. I would suggest using a good quality psu of 750W to power that gpu. A guide below for help choosing a good psu below:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

But before that identify the current problem first.


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

All the fans are running but I don't have any other motherboard that has a 775 socket.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

A computer repair shop will test the cpu for you for a nominal fee.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you use a 500w psu for a system that will need 750w (when it says 500w it only means the card not the entire system you add 30%) then if your lucky enough for the system to switch on then the components will start getting damaged most often its the ram or motherboard that get the damage the worse but its possible everything could get damaged.

sometimes people get lucky and no damage happens.


----------



## Goldenvale (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm replacing my motherboard, cpu, ram and psu and hope I won't break it again.

Thanks for all the help, much appreciated :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hope it goes well let us know the outcome.


----------

